# Suggestion needed



## vivekramveera (Dec 2, 2012)

hey,
i am planning to make a move to Australia or New zealand by the end of next year. i need some suggestions about the recruitment agencies for Australia and NZ who can assist in getting jobs and right visa.please suggest some well known reliable agencies who is best in business.that 'll be so helpful for me to take next steps.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

make a move to Australia or New zealand by the end of next year

The recruitment agencies for Australia and NZ (or any other country) will not entertain queries/applications 12 months ahead esp candidates from out of city/country. I suggest that you check with them in Oct /Nov 2013 when you arrive.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and why ask this question in the forum for singapore ? wouldn't the Aussie / NZ forums be a better place for it ?

it's Just my 2 cents ..


----------



## vivekramveera (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for your kind advice and i did it already. i just wanted to know about the migration assistance agencies but anyway i got the pinhole to enter and do further more steps.


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

It's true that Australian recruiters and employers won't consider an application 12 months in advance (unless it's a graduate program or something like that). But just in case others read this thread and are looking for recruiters, a few of the big ones in Australia are:

Hays Recruitment
Hudson
Michael Page

Also, the seek website has loads of jobs - definitely worth a look when the times comes for you to find work.


----------

